# Removing the HVAC Blower Fan Motor



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone with a noisy or defective fan, these instructions and YouTube videos will help you remove it from the HVAC system. If controls work and the fan speed still works, but the fan is noisy, it could be something ended up inside the fan itself as seen in this *YouTube* on a 2014 Jetta SportWagon from *Charles the Humble Mechanic*.

Note - the removal process for the fan motor in the video linked above is identical for the Mk2 TT.









In order to access the Blower Fan Motor, the Glove Box will need to be removed first.

*Audi TT Mk2 Glove Box Removal*

Here's a *YouTube video* on how to remove the glove box -









The Workshop Manual can be downloaded here. Details are on page 142.
*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs
Heating Ventilation and Air Conditioning D3E80068107*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829










*HVAC Fault Codes*

If you run an OBD fault scan, possible HVAC related faults codes could include one or more of the following. Be sure to visit the Ross Tech website to identify and find possible solutions the fault codes. Google search "Ross Tech xxxxx" where xxxxx is the fault code -

*Address 08: Auto HVAC

01273* - Fresh Air Blower (V2) - _When found in Audi TT 8J, the correct fuse location is fuse bank 1, position 12 (Looking down at the fuse box in the engine bay, bank 1 is the top bank and position 12 is the LH end fuse location)._

*00003* - Control Module, 003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent

*00538* - Reference Voltage, Control Module for Heating/Climate Control (J255)

*01330* - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393)

*00797* - Sunlight Photo Sensor (G107)

*00727* - Potentiometer in Positioning Motor for Defrost Flap (G135)

*00601* - Potentiometer On Positioning Motor for Central Flap (G112)

*01841* - Potentiometer/Actuator for Temperature Flap; Left (G220)

*01842* - Potentiometer/Actuator for Temperature Flap; Right (G221)

*00604* - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113)

*00716* - Air recirculation Flap Positioning Motor (V113)

*02025* - Supply Voltage for External Components

In the Ross-Tech website on a similar discussion about an Audi TT (8J) Climate Control Issue a "Basic Setting" was recommended. The reference is for a Tiguan, but the TT should have a similar function under the 08 Auto HVAC Module.

*HVAC Parts List *









Source: http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... 989/lang/e

.


----------



## Griffisue (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks, now fan not spinning when powered in situ or out of position but does move freely so think the fan motor itself might need replacing. 
There seems to be a wide selection of them , amy recommendations on what I should order and from where? hoping just a straight swap for my unit so I can plug in and re assemble easily

Thanks


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Griffisue said:


> There seems to be a wide selection of them , amy recommendations on what I should order and from where? hoping just a straight swap for my unit so I can plug in and re assemble easily


Can't provide any recommendations for where to source parts from since you haven't indicated where you live? If you're in the US I might be able to help, if not maybe others can chime in.

As far as part choices go, there are several categories to choose from:

OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) These would be Audi / VW branded parts. Can't go wrong with OEM, but they're typically the most expensive (got to pay for that name...)

OE (Original Equipment) These parts are designed for / manufactured to meet the OEM's specs. Most manufacturers source parts from a variety of OE companies (sometimes for the same part) to ensure they have an adequate supply chain. OE parts are usually cheaper than OEM, but are built to the same standards.

Aftermarket. Aftermarket parts can be better or they can be worse than OEM / OE. 
Since there is no standard for aftermarket, aftermarket companies are free to build to whatever quality /performance / price point they want.

Since we're talking about a fan (nobody is going to die if a fan breaks), there is no reason to pay OEM prices, and I doubt anybody makes an aftermarket high-performance model 

My recommendation is to purchase the lowest price OE fan you can find. Looks like you'll need to determine if your existing fan has an integrated climate control regulator or not, and if you can find an Audi part number on your defective part that will make it even easier.

One final note: There is a company named "Original Equipment". This name does not make them an OE supplier. They have chosen the name in hopes of fooling people. You should be looking for names like Denso, Valeo or Eldor who indicate they are OE suppliers not companies named OE.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

FNChaos said:


> Griffisue said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be a wide selection of them , amy recommendations on what I should order and from where? hoping just a straight swap for my unit so I can plug in and re assemble easily
> ...


I think you confused Genuine Audi / VW /VAG parts as OEM.


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

When my blower fan stopped working, I got "*00003* - Control Module, 003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent" on my ODBeleven scan.
Removed the blower (there was no screw preventing the rotational removal), took apart the control module ( part #2 on diagram) and cleaned it, then cleaned the blower fan unit blades with antibacterial wipes ( it was disgusting & grey dusty) then sprayed electrical contact cleaner deep inside the motor housing. 
After refitting, it worked again. 
It's possible the motor brushes wear out eventually but they may also just get dusty.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

darrylmg said:


> When my blower fan stopped working, I got "*00003* - Control Module, 003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent" on my ODBeleven scan.
> Removed the blower (there was no screw preventing the rotational removal), took apart the control module ( part #2 on diagram) and cleaned it, then cleaned the blower fan unit blades with antibacterial wipes ( it was disgusting & grey dusty) then sprayed electrical contact cleaner deep inside the motor housing.
> After refitting, it worked again.
> It's possible the motor brushes wear out eventually but they may also just get dusty.


Did the fault code disappear? Or not re-appear after you cleared it? My fan is working fine but I had that 00003 code and I couldn’t find any fault. (Must check if I still have it, and any deeper diagnostic data…)
Thanks 
Jez


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

Jezzie said:


> Did the fault code disappear? Or not re-appear after you cleared it? My fan is working fine but I had that 00003 code and I couldn’t find any fault. (Must check if I still have it, and any deeper diagnostic data…)
> Thanks
> Jez


I don't remember if I had to clear it or not, but it's no longer there.
I guess it's possible for the sensor (or whatever) to stop working, which makes it seem broken but continue to work? Maybe give the block connectors on the control unit (part #2) a spray with contact cleaner. You can get to the pcb board and brush it to get any corrosion off. Mine must have been a bit moist down there as the external heat sink on the control unit had spurs of oxidation growing on it and the fan unit had a rusty spindle end.


----------

